
Doctored video of sinister Mark Zuckerberg puts Facebook to the test - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/11/deepfake-zuckerberg-instagram-facebook
======
hhmartin
It's an interesting concept, but anything that would be effective has to be
believable and appeal to a wide audience. I think people can tell this is
fake, so it doesn't really work.

